# Movember 2010



## FatAndProud (Nov 3, 2010)

Men of Dimensions:

Please grow a moustache and/or facial hair for the month of November (Movember) and post pics.

View attachment 86814


----------



## Christov (Nov 4, 2010)

Already started. 

Of course, it basically looks like dirt on my lip rather than actual hair, but hey.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 4, 2010)

Christov said:


> Already started.
> 
> Of course, it basically looks like dirt on my lip rather than actual hair, but hey.



ily. moar power to the moustache.

Actually, I'm hoping to see some really creeper moustaches.


----------



## None (Nov 5, 2010)

Since I hate shaving and only do it when necessary (I had to for Halloween), this idea is fascinating. I guess here is day four of my non-shaving.


----------



## ladle (Nov 5, 2010)

As always, I'm in
OK...for those unfamiliar with the rules.....the first day of November you must be clean-shaven...then GROW!


----------



## None (Nov 5, 2010)

Then I withdraw.


----------



## ladle (Nov 5, 2010)

None said:


> Then I withdraw.



Ha..I'm kidding....all are welcome!
I'm just jealous cos I can only pull off a mo for 4 weeks a year


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2010)

The first days of Movember are so boring for me....stubble/pubescent hair growth.

Come. Give me wank fodder in the form of womb brooms, pencil moustaches, etc. haha


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 5, 2010)

The word 'mustache' is derived from the (Doric) Greek _mustax_, meaning 'upper lip.' Unfortunately, I cannot grow a decent-looking mustache, but will do my best to train my nose hair.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Nov 5, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Men of Dimensions:
> 
> Please grow a moustache and/or facial hair for the month of November (Movember) and post pics.



Don't need to grow one. Already have one.

On a more personal note, for once it's nice to see a woman who doesn't suggest I shave my facial hair off. Thank you!


----------



## Christov (Nov 5, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> The first days of Movember are so boring for me....*stubble/pubescent hair growth*.


You are going to be so disappointed with me by the end of the month. I've never grown it past the awkward patchy teen stage, but I doubt it gets much better.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> The word 'mustache' is derived from the (Doric) Greek _mustax_, meaning 'upper lip.' Unfortunately, I cannot grow a decent-looking mustache, but will do my best to train my nose hair.



Ahhh, the most important part, sir, is to be aware of the ickiness that is prostate cancer (as well as all other sorts of cancers!). No need to grow a 'stache, but just share in the awareness!



Make_Lunch_Not_War said:


> Don't need to grow one. Already have one.
> 
> On a more personal note, for once it's nice to see a woman who doesn't suggest I shave my facial hair off. Thank you!



Thank you for growing it and NOT shaving it 



Christov said:


> You are going to be so disappointed with me by the end of the month. I've never grown it past the awkward patchy teen stage, but I doubt it gets much better.



 Makes me wanna give you some extra testosterone and/or miracle grow for your upper lip! For shame, Christov, for shame.


----------



## ladle (Nov 5, 2010)

Day 5..... 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-06 at 11.45.jpg


----------



## frankman (Nov 5, 2010)

Because every month is Movember if you're me: 

View attachment movember.JPG


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 5, 2010)

frankman said:


> Because every month is Movember if you're me:


Baby you're too hot for simple pixels.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2010)

frankman said:


> Because every month is Movember if you're me:



Ooooooo, you are tres sexy. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2010)

ladle said:


> Day 5.....



Please, take a pic (when the 'stache grows out) with some Rapist Glasses. lmao


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 5, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> The first days of Movember are so boring for me....stubble/pubescent hair growth.
> 
> Come. Give me wank fodder in the form of womb brooms, pencil moustaches, etc. haha



Guy Fawkes Day:







*...is that Fawkes-y enough for you?*​


----------



## Christov (Nov 5, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> *...is that Fawkes-y enough for you?*


That pun gave me cancer of the face hole.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 5, 2010)

I technically cheated since I wasn't clean-shaven (I shaved about a week before, didn't find it necessary to shave again), but yea. I'm all in babeh.


----------



## Christov (Nov 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I technically cheated since I wasn't clean-shaven (I shaved about a week before, didn't find it necessary to shave again), but yea. I'm all in babeh.


Make sure you don't grow it out too thick, or the Po-Po will be asking your for your green card. Either that or you'll get a bunch of people asking if you're selling oranges.

I'm going to Mexican-themed Hell for these ones.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2010)

Christov said:


> Make sure you don't grow it out too thick, or the Po-Po will be asking your for your green card. Either that or you'll get a bunch of people asking if you're selling oranges.
> 
> I'm going to Mexican-themed Hell for these ones.



Shun the nonbeliever, shunnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I technically cheated since I wasn't clean-shaven (I shaved about a week before, didn't find it necessary to shave again), but yea. I'm all in babeh.



ily and your 'stache.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 5, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Guy Fawkes Day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe I love your wit


----------



## Paquito (Nov 6, 2010)

Christov said:


> Make sure you don't grow it out too thick, or the Po-Po will be asking your for your green card. Either that or you'll get a bunch of people asking if you're selling oranges.
> 
> I'm going to Mexican-themed Hell for these ones.



I won't let the white man bring me down. Neverrrrrrrrrrrr.


Also, FAP, where'd you get the shirt?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 6, 2010)

I wanna see some serious handlebar moustaches, waxed and everything. And at least one fu manchu.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Also, FAP, where'd you get the shirt?



Walmart...it's a 2x, tho. I'm fat and that's why it makes my bewbz look massive.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 6, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Walmart...it's a 2x, tho. I'm fat and that's why it makes my bewbz look massive.



Maybe you should wear a mustache. I have a female pal who's doing the fund-raising thing with a different fake mustache every day.

Besides... it might give us something ELSE to stare at, hm..?


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 6, 2010)

GTAFA said:


> Maybe you should wear a mustache. I have a female pal who's doing the fund-raising thing with a different fake mustache every day.
> 
> Besides... it might give us something ELSE to stare at, hm..?



I'm not sure I could pull off a moustache. I mean, I've done the whole permanent marker moustache thing...good times. 

Movember isn't about staring at my goodies! It's a time for me to objectify men, whilst bringing attention to things of utmost importance! Long live the prostates!


----------



## Proner (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm in too, never try to let facial hair grow for a whole month so don't know at all what will be the result


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 6, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm not sure I could pull off a moustache. I mean, I've done the whole permanent marker moustache thing...good times.
> 
> Movember isn't about staring at my goodies! It's a time for me to objectify men, whilst bringing attention to things of utmost importance! Long live the prostates!



Right! we're not supposed to stare at the goodies. Nope! So give us something to keep our eyes fixed up top. A fake 'stache will certainly get everyone to look at you. Pretend you're Guy Fawkes! Or put on the whole mask, as in V for Vendetta. If anyone looks at your strangely look indignant and say "i'm raising funds for a good cause... wanna contribute?" They might be so startled they'll cough up a few extra bucks.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 9, 2010)

I know we're not supposed to shave, but are necks the exception? I don't wanna rock a neckbeard, guys.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 9, 2010)

i'm making the boy do it.....and regretting it already. Dooddgggyyyy!


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 9, 2010)

I think necks are ok to shave. You don't have to grow a full beard, i think an amusing moustache will do fine!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay, this was taken at a friends recent bday party it was cowboy themed lol 

I have to admit, I look like my dad, which is a little creepy. Also, the most hilarious comment I got was how mexican I looked . . . like I could be on the tapatio bottle! lol!

I also rock a 'stache pretty hardcore if I do say so myself!


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 9, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I'm not sure I could pull off a moustache. I mean, I've done the whole permanent marker moustache thing...good times.
> 
> Movember isn't about staring at my goodies! It's a time for me to objectify men, whilst bringing attention to things of utmost importance! Long live the prostates!



If I can pull one off, so can you! lol!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Nov 9, 2010)

I can't do a mustache or beard. It ends up itching really badly for me and I can't wait to shave them off.


----------



## GTAFA (Nov 9, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> Okay, this was taken at a friends recent bday party.
> 
> I have to admit, I look like my dad, which is a little creepy. I also rock a 'stache pretty hardcore if I do say so myself!



This looks pretty good, or at least no worse than the pink all the guys wear during the annual breast cancer campaign. 

Look at the bright side. Some people (meaning females) don't need a fake 'stache, so be glad that it looks artificial!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 9, 2010)

Neck beards are gross. Period. Even if you HAD to grow a neck beard, would you? Like...seriously. Not attractive.

Moustaches = adorable
Clean cut beard = so sexy that I can't keep my panties on
Goatee = SO EFFIN HOT THAT I WANT YOUR BABIES AND YOU CAN HAVE SEVERAL WIVES, SIMULTANEOUSLY, BECAUSE YOU'RE THAT HOT.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Neck beards are gross. Period. Even if you HAD to grow a neck beard, would you? Like...seriously. Not attractive.
> 
> Moustaches = adorable
> Clean cut beard = so sexy that I can't keep my panties on
> Goatee = SO EFFIN HOT THAT I WANT YOUR BABIES AND YOU CAN HAVE SEVERAL WIVES, SIMULTANEOUSLY, BECAUSE YOU'RE THAT HOT.



I think 2 or 3 day "scruffies" is the hottest... it's makes me want to totally "bite face"!!  And add "I just got out of bed hair" *raaaawrrrr!!!! *


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 9, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I think 2 or 3 day "scruffies" is the hottest... it's makes me want to totally "bite face"!!  And add "I just got out of bed hair" *raaaawrrrr!!!! *



Scruff is sexy. I agree. This thread makes me hot.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 9, 2010)

MoSpace: The Place for the Mo


----------



## Proner (Nov 10, 2010)

After a little more than one week. Oh and I cut neckbeard can't stand it at all. 

View attachment DSCN5027.JPG


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 10, 2010)

hmm beginning to think we need a moustached bear
my ex does this every year its a fantastic cause and wonderful Idea 

so to all you sexy men doing it hooray and lots of hugs and kisses from me for supporting such a worthwhile cause


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 10, 2010)

Proner said:


> After a little more than one week. Oh and I cut neckbeard can't stand it at all.



You are soooo handsome!


----------



## Proner (Nov 10, 2010)

Thank you! People who come at the library are surprised as I don't let my facial hair grow that much usually!
A kid who come often told me "You will become like Blue Beard?" that made me laugh and "Aww".
Kids will makes me become a human marshmallow


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 10, 2010)

Haha...I'd stayed away from this thread thinking it was some call to take up calisthenics in the month of November. Silly me! Just think of what I would have missed!


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 10, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> Haha...I'd stayed away from this thread thinking it was some call to take up calisthenics in the month of November. Silly me! Just think of what I would have missed!



How dare you insinuate that I exercise, how dare you.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 10, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> How dare you insinuate that I exercise, how dare you.



I know! What was I thinking? 

The name of the thread just struck me as one of those Web MD mailers I see in my inbox from time to time.."It's 'Move-ember!' Time to get moving!."


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 10, 2010)

LalaCity said:


> I know! What was I thinking?
> 
> The name of the thread just struck me as one of those Web MD mailers I see in my inbox from time to time.."It's 'Move-ember!' Time to get moving!."



Heck no. It's Mo-vember. Time to get on a man's face and ride!

FOR THE PROSTATES!


----------



## Christov (Nov 10, 2010)

I trimmed it. This is sort of allowed, right?

I mean, it was looking all juvenile and patchy because it was growing in unevenly, and I certainly don't want to look like a pube faced teenage (which I am).


----------



## mango (Nov 10, 2010)

*It's Movember every month for me.*









**RAWWWWRRRR!!*


*


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 10, 2010)

Proner said:


> After a little more than one week. Oh and I cut neckbeard can't stand it at all.



So, um... when are you coming to visit Canada, exactly? :wubu:

----

Christov, I think it's allowed, hee 

----

Love that Chewbacca pic!


----------



## JulieD (Nov 10, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> I can't do a mustache or beard. It ends up itching really badly for me and I can't wait to shave them off.



come on weirdo...dont be sucha weirdo..everyone is doing it! 


And my contribution...maybe i should just stick to supporting good prostate health... 

View attachment Picture 108.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 10, 2010)

mango said:


> *It's Movember every month for me.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am disappointed that you charge.


----------



## mango (Nov 11, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> I am disappointed that you charge.



*A wookie's gotta make a living somehow...

/wookieFA*


----------



## ladle (Nov 11, 2010)

Looking like some sort of Jailnerd 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-12 at 14.26.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 11, 2010)

Proner said:


> After a little more than one week. Oh and I cut neckbeard can't stand it at all.




speaking of *raaawrrr*... I can't rep you, so I hope someone will for me (hint-hint)


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 11, 2010)

ladle said:


> Looking like some sort of Jailnerd




Is that Eric Bana as Poidah (Peter)??!! hahahaha Awesome!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 12, 2010)

UGH!! Why won't this grow in already. It takes FOREVER!!!
This is before. I usually just keep some sideburns





and this is as of today. also, I started late . . . because I suck. I also always knew it as no shave november, so I'm sticking with that, because the mustahce is not happening. 

sorry fatandProud, this is not fap material. Not flattering at all.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 12, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> UGH!! Why won't this grow in already. It takes FOREVER!!!
> This is before. I usually just keep some sideburns
> 
> 
> ...



I would still hug you and squeeze you and call you Fred. :happy:


----------



## Christov (Nov 12, 2010)

BEHOLD, A WEBCAM PICTURE THAT IS WAY TOO CLOSE.






It barely even registers when I pull the camera back.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 12, 2010)

1/3 of the way update.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 12, 2010)

Would it be wrong of me to want to put you guys in a ring...and let you fight out who has the most testosterone....while wearing your 'staches?

I am so sick. Admit it, you know it'd be amazing.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 12, 2010)

Pillowfight? Again?


*not so secretly excited*


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 12, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> Okay, this was taken at a friends recent bday party it was cowboy themed lol
> 
> I have to admit, I look like my dad, which is a little creepy. Also, the most hilarious comment I got was how mexican I looked . . . like I could be on the tapatio bottle! lol!
> 
> I also rock a 'stache pretty hardcore if I do say so myself!



You so beat me to it! LOL Sadly I think I could grow my own.


----------



## Proner (Nov 12, 2010)

Try to cut it, hope it's in the rules! 

View attachment DSCN5029.JPG


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 12, 2010)

Proner said:


> Try to cut it, hope it's in the rules!



:wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 12, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> You so beat me to it! LOL Sadly I think I could grow my own.



i demand you post the pics of you in that mustache at ur niece's party . . . right now!


----------



## Micara (Nov 12, 2010)

Okay, so, Eric (Weirdo) is a liar, I have about 50 pics of him with facial hair, cause I like it, so I'm just gonna post one now for you. 

(To be fair, these are from when he was laid up with a broken ankle, but still...)


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 12, 2010)

Micara said:


> Okay, so, Eric (Weirdo) is a liar, I have about 50 pics of him with facial hair, cause I like it, so I'm just gonna post one now for you.
> 
> (To be fair, these are from when he was laid up with a broken ankle, but still...)



aweeeee, cuteness.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 13, 2010)

Proner said:


> Try to cut it, hope it's in the rules!





FatAndProud said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



I second what F&P said... :wubu:

You definitely all look huggable, though :happy: :wubu:


----------



## Byagi (Nov 13, 2010)

I posted one or two on my blog, but I saw this and couldn't resist. As long as I could grow facial hair, I've had a goatee, but a few months ago, I decided it was time to start the full on beard. I guess I'm participating in the whole No-Shave November thing by default. Note the ridiculous expression:


----------



## kayrae (Nov 13, 2010)

i say keep the pornstaches coming


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 14, 2010)

Ahh y'all look great! Well done everyone


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 15, 2010)

Comb your beard at night, comb it in the daylight.


----------



## Proner (Nov 16, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:





CarlaSixx said:


> I second what F&P said... :wubu:
> 
> You definitely all look huggable, though :happy: :wubu:



Thank you!
Good thing now with the 'stache is people don't tell me "Oh you're 23? You look more like 18!". Power of the 'stache I guess


----------



## Proner (Nov 16, 2010)

Week 2 : not too much changes but keeping 'stache aficionados updated 

View attachment DSCN5035.JPG


----------



## Christov (Nov 16, 2010)

Excuse my big shiny head.






I guess you can _kind_ of see it. I blame the webcam, but Johnny Depp lip scruff it aint'.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 16, 2010)

So my expectations were that my sideburns would grow in (check), I'd get a goatee (check), and the stache would be back in business (check). But... I think I _may_ be getting a beard. There are a few hairs growing between my sideburns and goatee thing. Interesting.


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 16, 2010)

Proner said:


> Week 2 : not too much changes but keeping 'stache aficionados updated



Oh, dear! You keep this aficionado happy :happy:



Christov said:


> Excuse my big shiny head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's cute that you're trying. 



Paquito said:


> So my expectations were that my sideburns would grow in (check), I'd get a goatee (check), and the stache would be back in business (check). But... I think I _may_ be getting a beard. There are a few hairs growing between my sideburns and goatee thing. Interesting.



It's amazing what happens when one doesn't shave. Just keep chanting, "I think I can, I think I can." My little Paq is becoming a man.


----------



## ladle (Nov 16, 2010)

Mo hair, mo problems
day 16 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-17 at 13.06.jpg


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

Proner said:


> Week 2 : not too much changes but keeping 'stache aficionados updated



Mmm..sexay! 



Christov said:


> Excuse my big shiny head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, it's growing nonetheless, so mission is being accomplished, right?  The goatee looks hot! 



ladle said:


> Mo hair, mo problems
> day 16



Niiice!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 16, 2010)

ladle said:


> Looking like some sort of Jailnerd



:wubu: Hotchacha! Nothing like facial hair with a wig _and_ glasses. You tease.



...Where's my fu manchu??


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 16, 2010)

ladle said:


> Mo hair, mo problems
> day 16



Handsome. I think the moustache makes you more philosophical and allows free thoughts of the mind...you can totally tell by your expression. Either that, or you're totally thinking about giving moustache rides.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 16, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Handsome. I think the moustache makes you more philosophical and allows free thoughts of the mind...you can totally tell by your expression. * Either that, or you're totally thinking about giving moustache rides.*



lol - the same thing totally entered my mind as I originally responded. Great minds!


----------



## Proner (Nov 17, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Oh, dear! You keep this aficionado happy :happy:





Luv2BNaughty said:


> Mmm..sexay!



Thank you! Sadly the 'stache will have to go as requested by my boss who is in "I want the world to blow so I could be quiet in my library" mood.
But there will be 'stache gallant last stand with 'stache, goatee and maybe Hulk Hogan 'stache style pics.

Very sorry to couldn't continue the adve,ture with you guys


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 17, 2010)

Your boss sucks, Romain! You're raising awareness for prostate cancer, you don't look particularly scruffy and how does facial hair impair your ability to do your job? But thank you so much for trying for as long as you were able.


----------



## Proner (Nov 17, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Your boss sucks, Romain! You're raising awareness for prostate cancer, you don't look particularly scruffy and how does facial hair impair your ability to do your job? But thank you so much for trying for as long as you were able.



A lot, but when he's in this mood it's better to not upset him because you could be sure that he will remember that you upset him and he will be very annoying 
And you're right that don't affect my work except getting comments of kids who find I look like a villain's tales


----------



## Proner (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, anyway it will be my last one here.... 
So here come the 'stache gallant last stand! 

View attachment DSCN5036.JPG


View attachment DSCN5043.JPG


View attachment DSCN5045.JPG


----------



## mimosa (Nov 17, 2010)

Proner said:


> Sorry for the double post, anyway it will be my last one here....
> So here come the 'stache gallant last stand!



Aww sorry that you couldn't keep it. But you look great! :smitten:


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 17, 2010)

lol i can't grow a beard for nothing  fml 

View attachment outsideme.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 18, 2010)

Proner said:


> Sorry for the double post, anyway it will be my last one here....
> So here come the 'stache gallant last stand!



R.I.P. sexy moustache :goodbye:

and to your boss?







Lil BigginZ said:


> lol i can't grow a beard for nothing  fml



You make a moustache look hardcore. BAMF.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 18, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> R.I.P. sexy moustache :goodbye:
> 
> and to your boss?



Seconded!  Through and through!


----------



## Proner (Nov 18, 2010)

mimosa said:


> Aww sorry that you couldn't keep it. But you look great! :smitten:





FatAndProud said:


> R.I.P. sexy moustache :goodbye:
> 
> and to your boss?





CarlaSixx said:


> Seconded!  Through and through!



Yes just at the moment I became used to my facial hair, anyway thanks for your support! And guys you have my support, for the prostate and for the 'stache


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 18, 2010)

Not going as planned . . . At all. 






This sucks.


----------



## mango (Nov 18, 2010)

*An important service announcement.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqvNIr-F4-Y


Now all you ladies can participate too... TODAY!!

*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 20, 2010)

The reason I stopped growing my mustache...


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 20, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> The reason I stopped growing my mustache...



...is because you know you wouldn't be able to pry the copious amount of lady vag that would mount your upper lip?!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 20, 2010)

mango said:


> *An important service announcement.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqvNIr-F4-Y
> 
> ...



Aww, the vid has been removed...


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 21, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> ...is because you know you wouldn't be able to pry the copious amount of lady vag that would mount your upper lip?!



"is because you know you wouldn't *WANT* to pry the copious amount of lady vag that would mount your upper lip"
There, I fixed it...


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 23, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> ...is because you know you wouldn't be able to pry the copious amount of lady vag that would mount your upper lip?!



Just asking . . . what other vag, besides lady vag would I find on my upper lip?


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 23, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Just asking . . . what other vag, besides lady vag would I find on my upper lip?



I dunno. Some guys get serious case of mangina.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm a little sad that november is almost over. I'll be shaving soon . . .


----------



## FatAndProud (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't remind me of this travesty...the end of Movember. Alas, I loved your 'staches.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 30, 2010)

We will be needing last day pictures from all of you


----------



## Paquito (Nov 30, 2010)

My sideburns are especially itchy today. Guess they can sense their impending dooooooooom.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 30, 2010)

End of the month


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 1, 2010)

Paquito said:


> End of the month



fresh ta def.


----------



## isamarie69 (Dec 6, 2010)

Looks like Gobettie had the best mustache


----------



## gobettiepurple (Dec 10, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Looks like Gobettie had the best mustache



Damn right I did! hahaha!


----------



## Byagi (Dec 14, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> We will be needing last day pictures from all of you



Here's a few photos from my last day. I've done a bit of preening since.


----------



## FatAndProud (Dec 14, 2010)

Byagi said:


> Here's a few photos from my last day. I've done a bit of preening since.



cuuuuuute :wubu:


----------

